# 12 string test drive



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

So last night I went up to the arts in Newmarket to check out some 12 strings, not that I really have the money right now. It started out pretty good, me and my friend were playing a few and were pretty happy with them(seagulls and Simon & Patricks). One of the seagulls was very nice and in a price range that I could afford soon. But then it all went wrong, we went into the room with the higher end more pricey acoustics. I picked up a Martin off the wall and started playing. It was sweet and still in my price range(the high end of it). But then, the Taylor. My friend played it first, it sounded really nice. He didn't say anything at all, just handed it to me. Big mistake!! Anyone wanna give me $2400???? Holy crap!! It was amazing, I couldn't put it down. I've never played a guitar that sounded so nice and was so easy to play. The thing played it self, I swear it made me better. But now nothing compares, I was pretty sold on the Martin but now I want the Taylor. And I want it now, I wont be able to buy for about a year at this rate. I was so amazed I didn't even look at what model it was. :2guns: Not that it matters, I want it!!! OK so who wants to donate to the "The buy Jon a sweet Taylor fund" ???


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well my buddy was paying attention, this is the guitar. 454ce









This is the Martin- D12X1


















Not like anyone seems to care


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my condolences! time to buy a lottery ticket?


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Before you do that ( buy that guitar ) I highly recommend you check out Guild 12 strings. They are known to be of exceptional quality, build and sound and reputed to be one of the best values for the money.
I picked up a vintage '77 Guild F212 XL for well under a grand and I figure there's not a 12 string out there that could out perform it.
If you've got to have new then for less money check out the Guild GAD ( Mage in China series ) GAD212. For the American made check out the F412 Maple back ( arched ) and sides, AAA Spruce top or the F512 Rosewood back and sides,AAA Spruce top . Link here: http://www.guildguitars.com/gear/gear.php?partno=3802500

Ask anybody who knows 12 strings, Guild has made some of the best.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*D28 -12 Martin Electric*

I tried one of these out at L&M in Vancouver. It has the full load built in electric with equalizer and the full enchlada. It was $2500 but had a really bad pick gouge on the face, the kind that would never be able to be repaired unless you replaced the top. The big hearted salesman quickly said they would take $150 off. !!:confused-smiley-010 

Anyway it sure played sweet and I think I would have been tempted if not for the gouge. Think I'll phone TO, ONT and see what I can get it there for.


----------



## DavidS (Jul 10, 2009)

Benee Wafers said:


> Before you do that ( buy that guitar ) I highly recommend you check out Guild 12 strings. They are known to be of exceptional quality, build and sound and reputed to be one of the best values for the money.
> I picked up a vintage '77 Guild F212 XL for well under a grand and I figure there's not a 12 string out there that could out perform it.
> If you've got to have new then for less money check out the Guild GAD ( Mage in China series ) GAD212. For the American made check out the F412 Maple back ( arched ) and sides, AAA Spruce top or the F512 Rosewood back and sides,AAA Spruce top . Link here: http://www.guildguitars.com/gear/gear.php?partno=3802500
> 
> ...


+1 I am hoping to find a deal on a Guild 12 string myself.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd buy this one in a minute if it wasn't so far to drive.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/hamilton/segul-12-string/596003247?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, a thread from 2006 is resurrected!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Wow, a thread from 2006 is resurrected!


Yeah, well at least nobody in this thread answered their own post...oh, wait a second...YOU DID!!


----------



## DavidS (Jul 10, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Wow, a thread from 2006 is resurrected!


I am working my way through all the old threads. :smile-new:


----------

